# My handsome picture show up?



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm new to KB, trying to mess with my profile. Okay, okay, so I ain't _that_ handsome.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, looks like it's working! Welcome to KB.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the boards, Tom!


----------

